# Vids Of My Rbp Tank Changes And Set Ups



## IIICroweIII (Aug 13, 2011)

Vids of my RBP tank changes and set ups

over stocked/ JDM style









Sand only





Planted




http://youtu.be/DdXgLULX-GA

Drift wood





when they were little guys


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

overstocked


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks fine to me. Sounds like he has a lot of filtration..


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Dude i never knew an overstocked tank could look so kool! So much activity, I wish i had a shoal like that sometimes bro. How many you think you got in there? P natties?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

cool vid, how often do you water change with that many in there and how often do you feed?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Thats cool Bud!! How many do u have in there and what size tank?? Do they ever attack each other?? Looking to get as many as I can in my 72 x 18 x 18!


----------



## IIICroweIII (Aug 13, 2011)

5 aqua clear 110 and 405 fluval then i replaced the fluval with a FX5 and i still do water chages once a week. I have never had one kill another


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Holy hell, 5 AC110s??? What does the tank look like currently?

When you had it planted, did you have the roots of the plants up top (they look like pothos) hanging into the water? I did that for a while on a couple of my tanks, but they ate up all the nitrates so quickly that I was running into problems with BGA. With that many pygos, I'm sure the nitrates were produced a bit faster than my solo serra tanks tho.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Cool videos!...Thanks for sharing!.....Your setups and red bellies rock like a FIVE FINGER DEATH PUNCH concert!!....


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

cool vids


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

LOL U never said how many Ps u had in there bro?? What dimensions is the tank and sizes of the fish??


----------



## IIICroweIII (Aug 13, 2011)

that tank is only a 135gal and i don't know how many there are in there because i take some out i put some in i feed some off. it's a cycle.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Cool!! What are the dimensions of ur Tank?? U dont know how many Ps u have in there?? LOL


----------

